# Form 1023 - Notification of Incorrect Answers



## ashleigh (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi all, 

Would I be able to submit this form before I'm issued a CO? And additionally, would submitting this form cause delays in the processing or result in my visa being rejected? The incorrect info was in the form of departure date from Australia for my student visa, which was a long time ago and so forgot. I then discovered my old passport and saw that the date was in fact incorrect. I didn't mean to fool DIBP, and I am more than willing to show them real proof of my departure date in the form of stamps on my old passport.

Any answers will be much appreciated


----------



## melindajackson (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi Ashleigh

Best to submit the Form 1023 straight away - no you don't have to wait for a case officer to be assigned.

The DIBP always prefer you are totally upfront about mistakes rather than trying to hide them. Just provide as much explanation as possible.

Kind regards
Melinda 

Melinda Jackson
Partner 
MARN: 1175135
Hanna Jackson Lawyers


----------



## Jerry Gomez (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello Ashleigh,
This must be pretty stressful. For future reference you might want to note, that legislation specifically requires COs to emphasize on pertinent information that will affect the decision. So spend your time on getting the key answers accurate for future applications.
Jerry Gomez, Lawyer & Migration Agent MARN 0854080.


----------



## ashleigh (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks both for the reply 

As you two seem to be migration lawyers, do you think it'll become a problem in DIBP's eyes? As in, will they see it as a case of providing false information? The info about my departure date from Australia is actually used as proof for the 'lived and studied in a rural area' points, but even if the correction is made, I would still meet the requirements to get those points.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

ashleigh said:


> Thanks both for the reply
> 
> As you two seem to be migration lawyers, do you think it'll become a problem in DIBP's eyes? As in, will they see it as a case of providing false information? The info about my departure date from Australia is actually used as proof for the 'lived and studied in a rural area' points, but even if the correction is made, I would still meet the requirements to get those points.


If the different date doesn't affect your points anyway I doubt it would be an issue - it would only be a problem if it looked like you lied to better your prospects. But I'm not a migration agent, so just my opinion.


----------



## ashleigh (Sep 4, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> If the different date doesn't affect your points anyway I doubt it would be an issue - it would only be a problem if it looked like you lied to better your prospects. But I'm not a migration agent, so just my opinion.


Hopefully so. And I hope the fact that I tried to correct the mistake will be viewed positively by them as well..


----------

